
AOL’s Patch to go from local news network to community message board network - protomyth
http://pandodaily.com/2013/01/16/aols-patch-to-go-from-lousy-local-news-network-to-even-worse-community-message-board-network/
======
protomyth
I really got to wonder how many new media pundits believe this quote from the
article:

    
    
      > What’s more: The audience is solidly rooted in Middle America, 
      > not the coasts as it was before.
      > 
      > What does that demographic sound like? Oh yeah, people who don’t
      > realize they don’t have to pay for dial up and still go to AOL’s 
      > home page everyday.

